# help please with very pregnant goat



## goat-heaven (Jan 21, 2015)

My doe belle in my other thread I'm starting to worry when I went out to check her,her belly was so low were when you feel her udder you feel stomach in her udder if that makes sense all I feel is her stomach barely any udder anymore I felt her baby move can her stomach prolapse in udder cause the baby could be too big she not a big doe in
She weights  a good 40 pounds I think she is pygmy in nigeran but she looks alpine in pygmy


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 22, 2015)

How old is she?

I do not believe a stomach could herniate into the udder. When is her day 150? If you cant feel her udder easily i would be willing to say she isnt bagged up yet and not ready to go.

Can you post pictures?


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 22, 2015)

If she is a "very pregnant" gal, and she dropped,  the babied are moving into the birth canal. The second you dont think she is ever going to give birth, you'll have your kid. 

No prolapse into udder...but can prolapse. Just try to let her tell you if she is in distress, if she is, she will! 

Good luck


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 22, 2015)

Lol the doe code is driving me crazy she was out there screaming like someone is killing laying on her side streched out I grab the towels got ready for her to kid all she did was fart in got up in walked away in went to her straw


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 22, 2015)

I only laugh because i know EXACTLY what you're going through


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 22, 2015)

Lol she is pretty upset right now cause they are kicked out until my dad gets the camera up in the kidding stall


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 22, 2015)

Lol!!


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 23, 2015)

I don't under stand this belle is standing up in with butt up in the air an on her knees in Rosa Lee is just standing next to her is this how pregnant goats lay?


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 23, 2015)

Its normal. My non pregnant goats do this. You coukd check hooves too to make sure theyre not overgrown and uncomfortable


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 23, 2015)

If Belle is pregnant and front legs down with rear legs straight, she is adjusting kids. My girls do this to help get them in the birth canal, and i know they are getting closer.


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 23, 2015)

Lol my girl cookie caught me off guard her udder is big firm in bright pink puffy vagina opening a Lil in lost her plug lol I should of payed a attention to her not belle I almost missed it lol or they might Kidd around the sametime


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 23, 2015)

Lol my girl cookie caught me off guard her udder is big firm in bright pink puffy vagina opening a Lil in lost her plug lol I should of payed a attention to her not belle I almost missed it lol or they might Kidd around the sametime


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 23, 2015)

Lol my girl cookie caught me off guard her udder is big firm in bright pink puffy vagina opening a Lil in lost her plug lol I should of payed a attention to her not belle I almost missed it lol or they might Kidd around the sametime


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 23, 2015)

Lol my girl cookie caught me off guard her udder is big firm in bright pink puffy vagina opening a Lil in lost her plug lol I should of payed a attention to her not belle I almost missed it lol or they might Kidd around the sametime


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 23, 2015)

Lol my girl cookie caught me off guard her udder is big firm in bright pink puffy vagina opening a Lil in lost her plug lol I should of payed a attention to her not belle I almost missed it lol or they might Kidd around the sametime


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 23, 2015)

Can goats get diarrhea from being in labor? My doe cookie she is a Lil pain I know when I went into labor I had diarrhea bad lol dose this mean she is going into labor?


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 23, 2015)

Can goats get diarrhea from being in labor? My doe cookie she is a Lil pain I know when I went into labor I had diarrhea bad lol dose this mean she is going into labor?


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 23, 2015)

Goats will empty their bowels when they push and often urinate, but in my lomited experience we havent had diarhea.  I think youre panicking a little too  calm down a bit. When you see a bag hanging out, shes working on it.

Have you watched goat labour videos on youtube? I think i watched every one last year lol! 

And about mucous plugs, both girls last year lost their plugs 2-3 weeks before kidding


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 24, 2015)

My doe belle has a couple of drops of blood on her vagina in is very swollen if she took on the 1st of September she is at day 146 is she getting ready to kid?


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 24, 2015)

My doe belle has a couple of drops of blood on her vagina in is very swollen if she took on the 1st of September she is at day 146 is she getting ready to kid?


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 24, 2015)

My doe belle has a couple of drops of blood on her vagina in is very swollen if she took on the 1st of September she is at day 146 is she getting ready to kid?


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 24, 2015)

My doe belle she has a bit of blood on her vagina and her vagina is very swoolen in its is day 146 for her is she getting ready to kidding?


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 24, 2015)

My doe belle she has a bit of blood on her vagina and her vagina is very swoolen in its is day 146 for her is she getting ready to kidding?


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 24, 2015)

My doe belle she has a bit of blood on her vagina and her vagina is very swoolen in its is day 146 for her is she getting ready to kidding?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2015)

Not to be rude but it is annoying when you post the same message over and over minutes apart. If anyone  is watching your thread it will show up when they look at their alerts as well as on recent posts/threads.

you have posted this 6 times in 37 minutes. 

I recommend you read this....
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/kidding.htm


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 25, 2015)

At this point, you do need to watch some youtube videos and read up.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 25, 2015)

I agree!  You will feel so much better when you have learned as much as you can, and keep in  mind that the learning process never stops. 

Instead of simply asking questions first, and getting tons of different ideas and opinions, it's always nice to have your own store of knowledge to draw from!  

That said, when you DO get tons of ideas and opinions, and you DO have your own basic knowledge in place, it makes it much easier to pick the best options for you and your animals.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2015)

How is she today?


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 26, 2015)

She is fine no babies I seriously thought she was going to kid but nope nothing o now she keeps sucking her udders Idk how to get her to stop


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 26, 2015)

tape them


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 26, 2015)

How?


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 26, 2015)

Here is her vagina in udder best I can do cause she ain't tame enough to get close


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 26, 2015)

That pic was from yesterday when I say the blood in I'll take a recant pic today it more red in pink open alil in sticks out  more today then yesterday


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 26, 2015)

Try to get an udder shot. Maybe when she is  at the hay feeder you can stand back and kinda get down low and snap a shot without her noticing.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 26, 2015)

i agree, try for udder picture.  The udder will become shiny and very tight even from a distance and even if not shaved.

To put this in perspective, the picture attached is a side picture i took today of my doe who is due February 12th. Last year i was sure she was going to kid when her privates looked like this, but its just pressure from the kids, i believe. Her vagina looks open a little, and all this is normal and part of the doe code. It is dofferent for every doe. The one due the day after her looks 'normal'.


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 28, 2015)

Oka now all she dose is stand in a corner in stare then walkes around eats the hay she wants to lay down but doesn't her vagina is pink in swollen in udders seem to be filling is this normal behavior or is she getting close to kidding


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 28, 2015)

Is she restless. I would keep an eye on her.


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 28, 2015)

She is up down up down she stand stares at the wall when she lays down she lays down on her knees the only thing different is her vagina is pink in more puffy think god I havea ccamera up lol save me a half of dozen trips


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 28, 2015)

goat-heaven said:


> She is up down up down she stand stares at the wall when she lays down she lays down on her knees the only thing different is her vagina is pink in more puffy think god I havea ccamera up lol save me a half of dozen trips


Sounds like she is getting close! I would be on kid watch! 

Good Luck!!!


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 28, 2015)

Lol I can't wait o I forgot she is stretches not a lot but she stretches enough to take notice


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 28, 2015)

Lol I can't wait o I forgot she is stretches not a lot but she stretches enough to take notice


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## luvmypets (Jan 28, 2015)

Here is a link of the early stages of labor+the actual birth. Enjoy IMO its absolutly amazing!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 28, 2015)

Good video.

Like i said before with my picture., i have a girl whos at 145 days in 10 days, and her vagina looks like if was anymore pink and swollen a kid would come leaping out. She has been swollen like this for 2 weeks.

I think your doe is just uncomfortable, but not there yet.


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 28, 2015)

*


Sweetened said:



			I have a girl whos at 145 days in 10 days, and her vagina looks like if was anymore pink and swollen a kid would come leaping out. .
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 28, 2015)

My very first doe when she kidded she never bag up never had discharge vagina never change color all she show was discomfort in then 2 hours later lol she just plop her out with jus one push in a Lil scream like


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 28, 2015)

Everything I read said every doe is different some does can show all  these signs in some does a least one or none


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 29, 2015)

Her udder is filling up vagina in swollen poking out I tired to find her ligs but all I felt was everthing lose bony in mushie


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 5, 2015)

Any news?


----------



## goat_heaven (Feb 5, 2015)

Well she lost her muscus plug last Friday she had discharge for awhile her udder is firm in tight I cant find her ligs it was the same has last night but last night she acted like her legs hurt mainly her right leg it would give out she would limp around today her left hind leg in right front leg she did this to I clip her feet a week ago cleaned them out today nothing wrong with them she always stands hardly lays down these past 3 weeks is there something wrong or is her just hurting from not laying down


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 5, 2015)

Not laying down even at night?
What are you feeding her?


----------



## goat_heaven (Feb 5, 2015)

She lays down but for a couple of mins then jumps up she now props up on her knees they get all stock sweet feed rolled oats sunflower seed 2nd cut mixed hay minerals baking soda


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 6, 2015)

Could this be a CAE symptom? I read many goats will be in such pain they wont want to lay down, some even lose the callouses on their knees because they dont lay/kneel often.

Are her joints swollen or hot? This standing and not laying down thing isnt relevent to her pregnancy, i dont think.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 6, 2015)

This can be a nutritional issue.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 6, 2015)

We dont grain our goats at all, really. Wet rolled oats at milking time for the ones who wont stand still, but other than that, pasture/hay.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 6, 2015)

goat_heaven said:


> She lays down but for a couple of mins then jumps up she now props up on her knees they get all stock sweet feed rolled oats sunflower seed 2nd cut mixed hay minerals baking soda



Yes, I would agree that it is possibly a nutritional issue.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 6, 2015)

Definitely NOT disagreeing with any of the above answers - they all make sense.  But - I have had does who were so full of babies that they could barely breathe when they laid down.  When  a really full doe lays down the babies can put a lot of pressure on the diaphragm and just make the poor doe miserable.  When she mentioned that the doe "props up on her knees" that rang a bell in my head, lol.  I've had does do that.  They'll sometimes sit like a dog just to get that pressure off their lungs and to get some rest.   Just a thought...


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 6, 2015)

So true. I have never had a doe do that for long periods of time though... usually one carrying multiples and usually only about a week or so before kidding.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 6, 2015)

Let's just says that goats are confusing. I have one that is back to walking on her knees. She did it before being bred, not too much while pregnant, and now back to it again. No CAE, has had minerals, had Bo-Se injection, has alfalfa, gets 16% grain. Feet are as good as they can be for being hers. She just prefers her knees.

ETA...and she does not have laminitis.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 6, 2015)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Definitely NOT disagreeing with any of the above answers - they all make sense.  But - I have had does who were so full of babies that they could barely breathe when they laid down.  When  a really full doe lays down the babies can put a lot of pressure on the diaphragm and just make the poor doe miserable.  When she mentioned that the doe "props up on her knees" that rang a bell in my head, lol.  I've had does do that.  They'll sometimes sit like a dog just to get that pressure off their lungs and to get some rest.   Just a thought...


Yep
Seen that


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 6, 2015)

I've had does do the prop up on their knees thing too.  normally very pregnant girls with a belly full of babies.


----------

